# Strange Sightings in Bangkok Flood



## mystic7 (Dec 9, 2007)

Strange. Very strange


----------



## Dave (Jan 29, 2003)

Shopped photo. Next time put in the shadows at least.:nono2::nono2::nono2:


----------



## mystic7 (Dec 9, 2007)

Is this the humor forum or for graphics specialists? Excellent guess on detecting it was photoshopped, though. You must be an expert.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Dave said:


> Shopped photo. Next time put in the shadows at least.:nono2::nono2::nono2:


Good catch, Dave. Did you catch the shop-job of Calista Flockhart with double D's? :sure:


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Dave said:


> Shopped photo. Next time put in the shadows at least.:nono2::nono2::nono2:


Geeh, and here I thought it was real.


----------



## Dave (Jan 29, 2003)

Didn't mean to pop anyones bubble. I just didn't find it as a funny photo. I 
apologize if I upset you.


----------



## mystic7 (Dec 9, 2007)

If you didn't find it funny, that's fine. Critiquing the photoshop job is just being a jerk. I could have done a much better job, but then it would have been about me screaming "Look at my skills!", which wasn't the point of the post. Whatever...*burp*


----------

